# Hr24-100, 200, 500



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I was told that the only difference in these receivers is where they were manufactured. Is this correct?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The -100 is Technicolor
-200 Samsung
-500 Humax

The are virtually the same.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The -100 is Technicolor
> -200 Samsung
> *-500 Humax*
> 
> The are virtually the same.


"Other than" the -500 using different chips and "the RGB thing".


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

"veryoldschool" said:


> "Other than" the -500 using different chips and "the RGB thing".


Please explain. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kram said:


> Please explain. Thanks.


"Normally" this isn't an issue, but some TVs don't handle RGB signals well and the -500 outputs RGB instead of YCbCr.
I have two -500s and they work fine for me.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife and I both noticed - yes, very subjective - that the picture seems much improved, PQ and color depth - in SD since the H24-500 was hooked up, today.

HD the same as previous. Which was fine.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Fan placement is different on each one, 500's are the quietest ones. 100's do not like tv apps...never had a 200 so have no comment on that one. Is there not a difference on dolby digital outputs also? One of them I believe only has coax output for DD, and not both.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

upmichigan said:


> 100's do not like tv apps...


 Not the situation here. In fact, I wish my 2 HR24-100's did not like TV apps since I never use them and they constantly pop up when I accidentally hit the right-arrow. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

upmichigan said:


> Fan placement is different on each one, 500's are the quietest ones. 100's do not like tv apps...never had a 200 so have no comment on that one. Is there not a difference on dolby digital outputs also? One of them I believe only has coax output for DD, and not both.


I have never had a TV App issue with any of my -100's.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Normally" this isn't an issue, but some TVs don't handle RGB signals well and the -500 outputs RGB instead of YCbCr.
> I have two -500s and they work fine for me.


I must have been on my sabbatical when this nugget was unearthed! I've always noticed the colors are deeper and richer on the HR24-500, but never knew why.

My TV handls RGB and YCbCr, but I have all video inputs going through a Denon AV receiver and I can't recall how I have the Denon configured. Time to play ...


----------



## PerfectCr (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's what I can tell you about the HR24-100 and -500. I am a brand new DirecTV subscriber as of last Thursday, I got two HD-DVR's, and a standard HD receiver. The installer brought me a HR24-100, and a HR24-500. The -100 is LOUD. I had in my entertainment center and I could hear the fan from across the room, while the -500 in the other room was SILENT. They both ran at the exact same temperature. I called back DTV Tech support, and they got me to the installer. They came out on Saturday and replaced the -100 with a -500 and now I am watching TV in silence. 

If you examine both side by side, you'll see the -500 has a fan on the back and -100 does not. I think the -100 has to work harder to dissipate the heat hence the fan noise. The -500 runs perfectly, is fan and quiet. I am happy DTV was able to swap out my -100 and for a -500. I even talked to the same guy who did the install on my system so he set aside a -500 for me on his truck.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

PerfectCr said:


> Here's what I can tell you about the HR24-100 and -500. I am a brand new DirecTV subscriber as of last Thursday, I got two HD-DVR's, and a standard HD receiver. The installer brought me a HR24-100, and a HR24-500. The -100 is LOUD. I had in my entertainment center and I could hear the fan from across the room, while the -500 in the other room was SILENT. They both ran at the exact same temperature. I called back DTV Tech support, and they got me to the installer. They came out on Saturday and replaced the -100 with a -500 and now I am watching TV in silence.
> 
> If you examine both side by side, you'll see the -500 has a fan on the back and -100 does not. I think the -100 has to work harder to dissipate the heat hence the fan noise. The -500 runs perfectly, is fan and quiet. I am happy DTV was able to swap out my -100 and for a -500. I even talked to the same guy who did the install on my system so he set aside a -500 for me on his truck.


 You probably just got a bad one. My 2 HR24-100's sit on wood shelves one inside a wood armoire and te other in a "hi-fi cabinet." Perfectly silent. I used to have HR20-100's and the B/R one would keep me up at night. The fans and the hard-drives must have vibrated at the perfect frequency to cause the cabinets to resonate and sometimes even the doors to vibrate where they met. The HR24-100's are perfectly and blissfully 100% silent as is the HR34. The HR20's were all noisy as heck.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kram said:


> I was told that the only difference in these receivers is where they were manufactured. Is this correct?


As told to me . . . .


> There is no difference the sub model -100 -200 -500 does not matter they all have the same hard drive, CPU, case, software everything is the same the only differences are the manufacture plant country and the case fans for example the -500 the fan is located at the back-100 has the fan on the side -200 does not have a case fan they used heat sinks only and a CPU fan so don't get stuck on sub models because it really makes no difference what does make a difference is hr24


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

> Drucifer said:
> 
> 
> > As told to me . . . .
> ...


Just to clarify, all three models have the same storage space on the hard drive. However, the HR24-200 uses a half-height hard drive which can not be replaced by a standard hard drive. Of course this only matters if you intend on upgrading the internal drive.

SF


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> As told to me . . . .


There is a different CPU in the -500.


----------



## PerfectCr (Nov 6, 2011)

"TBlazer07" said:


> You probably just got a bad one. My 2 HR24-100's sit on wood shelves one inside a wood armoire and te other in a "hi-fi cabinet." Perfectly silent. I used to have HR20-100's and the B/R one would keep me up at night. The fans and the hard-drives must have vibrated at the perfect frequency to cause the cabinets to resonate and sometimes even the doors to vibrate where they met. The HR24-100's are perfectly and blissfully 100% silent as is the HR34. The HR20's were all noisy as heck.


Hmmm, maybe so then. But that -100 was loud perhaps a bad temp sensor? Either way, I am happy with my 2 -500's now. Just waiting for the HD GUI now!


----------



## jslattery (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is an optical Toslink digital audio output on any one of the HR-24 series or are they all digital coax?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe they are all coax. Monoprice sells a very nice little coax-to-optical adapter that I've used successfully with HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe they are all coax. Monoprice sells a very nice little coax-to-optical adapter that I've used successfully with HR24.


"optical" for the HR24-500 and I believe the others too.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

HR24-500 has both coax and toslink, 100s coax, 200's dunno.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> HR24-500 has both coax and toslink, 100s coax, 200's dunno.


The first/second & third looks all show optical on the HRs, so -100, -200, & -500 have it where the H24s don't


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> I had a 100, no optical out. 500's have both fyi. Anybody with a 200??, what does it have?


check out the photos in the first looks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Why are you questioning this? Fact is 500's have both 100's only coax. I never had a 200 so I do not know. The first looks are not correct!


I have the two -500s, and seen the -200, and why would the first look be wrong?
The H models are the ones without it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> check out the photos in the first looks
> 
> View attachment 27215
> 
> ...


Oh that's funny. I took those photos and I'd forgotten. Sorry, guys.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh that's funny. I took those photos and I'd forgotten. Sorry, guys.


"Well DUH" !rolling


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is there any reason for optical audio cables other than connecting to older amps? (Or personal preference)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh that's funny. I took those photos and I'd forgotten. Sorry, guys.


Having a "Rick Perry" moment? :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Why are you questioning this? Fact is 500's have both 100's only coax. I never had a 200 so I do not know. The first looks are not correct!


The HR24-100 has optical...I'm using it. The First Looks are correct and you're wrong.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Just checked neighbors 100 model, I stand corrected. Coax and toslink on both 100 and 500's. cheers!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Just checked neighbors 100 model, I stand corrected. Coax and toslink on both 100 and 500's. cheers!


It's nice when members admit an error. I mean that honestly and sincerely; it's a lost trait among many.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I do it all the time, unfortunately


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I do it all the time, unfortunately


Admit it, or make them? 

What does older amps have to do with anything, my brand new stuff still has optical on it....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My question is: What is the advantage of optical when it comes to audio? New, old, intermediate?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> My question is: What is the advantage of optical when it comes to audio? New, old, intermediate?


The Toslink [optical] seemed to be the first, or more common method.
While my Sonys are getting a bit long in the tooth, the TV only has optical out, and the AVR has more optical than coax inputs.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Coax cables are cheaper. Today, both are considered "legacy" solutions by many, as HDMI audio is the de facto.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Does this sum it up the HR24 correctly?

```
[U]Model[/U]	[U]Manufacturer[/U]	[U]Fan[/U]		[U]HD[/U]	[U]CPU[/U]	[U]Output[/U]

-100 	Technicolor	Side		Full	Same	YCbCr
-200 	Samsung		Heat Shrink	Half	Same	YCbCr
-500 	Humax		Rear		Full	Dif	RGB
```


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a fan in the HR24-200. I know it's not shown in the first look but I can hear it when I boot mine up.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

My HR24-200 has a fan in the back and runs in total silence.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> My question is: What is the advantage of optical when it comes to audio? New, old, intermediate?


Not really any....if you've got a device that only has one or the other, it certainly is convenient to have both on your A/V receiver...Now with HDMI, I hardly use any of them anymore anyway because they won't carry multi-channel lossless or the newer BD audio formats...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> My question is: What is the advantage of optical when it comes to audio? New, old, intermediate?


The $98.00 Vizio Sound Bars have an optical digital in, as do nearly all Vizio TVs (optical out). The sound bar works amazingly well. Available a lot of places, including wally world. The sound bars also have two analog inputs (rca), and feature a remote and switchable dynamic range setting.

I have a very nice high end home theater system, and am still impressed with the Vizio sound bar...we put one on the wife's hr20-100 and it made all the difference in the world to dialog comprehension. (TV is a Sanyo 42" 720p HDTV)

I think this same model also has a subwoofer line level out to drive a powered subwoofer. I'm strongly considering buying one for the bedroom TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, Hasan, I'd been considering one of those.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is a fan in the HR24-200. I know it's not shown in the first look but I can hear it when I boot mine up.


The person report to me stated that's a CPU fan.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You're going to make me pull it out of the entertainment center and take more photographs, just to prove it to you?


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I have 2 HR24-100,s one replaced a bad HR20-700 just 2 weeks ago and will say it is a pleasure not hearing the noise from the old box.these 2 boxes seem good I have a question not sure if just a odd thing or if anyone else had this too.The thing is twice on the one box in a 10 day period when I tried to watch a list program it froze and had blank screen even after FF in case some of it didn,t record or was interrupted .This didn,t work hit exit and went back to live viewing and try to hit pause then play but that froze as well did a reboot and it was fine.Now today the other box did the same thing so, I just rebooted it and when it came back up it was fine.Sorry for being so wordy I figured it was just a little glitch at first I don,t mind rebooting once in awhile it just seem odd.Thanks for any input .


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You're going to make me pull it out of the entertainment center and take more photographs, just to prove it to you?


I'll save you some time . . . .

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/24 Series Third Look.pdf


----------



## bill4d (Oct 21, 2011)

PerfectCr said:


> Here's what I can tell you about the HR24-100 and -500. I am a brand new DirecTV subscriber as of last Thursday, I got two HD-DVR's, and a standard HD receiver. The installer brought me a HR24-100, and a HR24-500. The -100 is LOUD. I had in my entertainment center and I could hear the fan from across the room, while the -500 in the other room was SILENT. They both ran at the exact same temperature. I called back DTV Tech support, and they got me to the installer. They came out on Saturday and replaced the -100 with a -500 and now I am watching TV in silence.
> 
> If you examine both side by side, you'll see the -500 has a fan on the back and -100 does not. I think the -100 has to work harder to dissipate the heat hence the fan noise. The -500 runs perfectly, is fan and quiet. I am happy DTV was able to swap out my -100 and for a -500. I even talked to the same guy who did the install on my system so he set aside a -500 for me on his truck.


I have a HR24-100 and the fan noise is loud on mine too.

*Does anyone know what size fan is used inside the -100? What sort of connector is required to plug into the board?*

I'm thinking if there are several brands of the same size, of trying to install a different fan that is perhaps quieter.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

bill4d said:


> I have a HR24-100 and the fan noise is loud on mine too.
> 
> *Does anyone know what size fan is used inside the -100? What sort of connector is required to plug into the board?*
> 
> I'm thinking if there are several brands of the same size, of trying to install a different fan that is perhaps quieter.


Not a bad idea as long as you OWN the dvr. Leased models should not be opened.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Is there any reason for optical audio cables other than connecting to older amps? (Or personal preference)


I use optical to connect my hauppauge HD PVR


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Of course it's more than useful if you have equipment that'll connect only via optical, or if one simply prefers it.

However, there seem to be no other advantages of that, esp. now that HDMI is upon us--- or with us if you prefer!


----------

